# Pigeon Lovers



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Why are people up in arms about feeding pigeons being made punishable?

They are vermin...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> They are vermin...


The people ?

The Pigeons ?

or just Carla lane who always pops up in these situations... ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lol, I will clarify.

The pigeons *&* the people who want to feed them...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Feeding them also of course attracts other types of vermin - therefore Carla Lane and other rat/mouse like objects.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Lets start a campaign to make feeding Carla Lane and the likes punishable.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I hate the way that when pigeons walk, their heads go backwards and forwards. Makes me feel dizzy. And yes, they are vermin. Apparently the numbers in Traf Sq have massively diminished since banning feeding them.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A colleague of mine I used to work with used to shoot and eat pigeons. Roll on Monday morning what was in their sandwich?...Pigeon or pheseant :-/ ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...gross!! Mind you he was quite a nice pleasant *person*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll bet the pigeons he shot weren't the ones that hang around Trafalgar Square though. More likely to be wood pigeons - which are quite nice.

Wouldn't fancy the London ones which are basically rats with wings.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I'll bet the pigeons he shot weren't the ones that hang around Trafalgar Square though. Â More likely to be wood pigeons - which are quite nice.
> 
> Wouldn't fancy the London ones which are basically rats with wings.


And shit everywhere and catch ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

One of the reasons the numbers declined in Trafalgar Square was because of the introduction of a Kestrel.

We have wooden ones hanging in our development and that has ended the bird shit all over the walk ways.

Flying rats


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And don't get me on the subject of seagulls either [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And don't get me on the subject of seagulls either Â [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


What's wrong with _Shite Hawks_?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> What's wrong with _Shite Hawks_? Â


LOL *chuckle* .. I love that name for them that is brill ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> LOL *chuckle* .. Â I love that name for them that is brill Â ;D


It's a Devon saying...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe they should feed pigeons to the people in Trafalgar Square who insist on feeding them, might be a better deterent! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

stool pigeon a cha cha cha 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And don't get me on the subject of dogs either ... flamin poop machines [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Rats with wings is a very accurate description as they are nothing but vermin carrying some very nasty diseases


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Think how stupid this country is going . . . .

Use your mobile phone whilst driving - Â£30.00 fine.

Feed the pigeons - Â£50.00 fine.

Which is more dangerous ?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

How about using your mobile phone whilst driving and feeding the pigeons - the consequences just dont bear thinking about ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> How about using your mobile phone whilst driving and feeding the pigeons - the consequences just dont bear thinking about Â ;D


pigeon shit on your car?

sorry! But it's like someone saying 'don't think of pink elephants' - as soon as I read your post I *did* think of the consequences. :'(


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, but pigeons are just trying to live and breed just like all the other animals on this planet. However their chosen method of feeding is to eat all the crap that we leave lying about. And this country's a fucking disgrace when it comes to litter. There should be a Â£50 fine for everybody who drops litter. And I'd happily pay taxes towards enforcing it. 
Don't blame the pigeons.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Phil [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]............. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Britain's attitude to animals (be they the vermin type or otherwise!) is summed up by the fact that there is a _Royal_ Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals and a _National_ Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children.

The implication being that animals have the Royal seal of approval and the children don't.

In my opinion, anyway. Probably why you see more adverts on telly begging for money for animals than children.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> And this country's a fucking disgrace when it comes to litter. There should be a Â£50 fine for everybody who drops litter. And I'd happily pay taxes towards enforcing it.
> Don't blame the pigeons.


agreed


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yep society's to blame.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I blame Tony Blair and George Bush... as I do for everything at the moment ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

why have you got a three legged dog in your sig pic ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> why have you got a three legged dog in your sig pic ;D


*chuckle* well spotted King ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> why have you got a three legged dog in your sig pic ;D


And why's it running from a parked car? Aren't they supposed to chase them?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You could have killed it and made it suffer in pain


----------

